# OCD tips.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

People who are introverts are known to dwell more on the bizzare complex issues of life. Let's try to analyze this scenario and break it down to see where we can pinpoint the problem here.

*People* who are *introverts*.

Okay, that was simple enough. Now let's redirect our attention to the characteristic associated with introverts:
Psychology . to direct (the mind, one's interest, etc.) partly to things within the self.

Now that we've discovered the problem, we can list some solutions to kind of dilute the issue at hand. Not entirely because introversion isn't a bad thing, but everything should be done in moderation.

Possible solutions upon ruminating and suffering from OCD/negative thoughts/whatever:

We just learned that introverts primarily focus on their own feelings to the point of being hyper aware of themselves. As an introvert myself, whenever I feel like I'm identifying myself with my emotions and negative thought patterns too much, I redirect my attention elsewhere.

I'll be lost wherever my thoughts may take me, get freaked out, and then simply close my eyes and think very rationally about the situation and put my feelings aside.

This advice may not appeal to you because when you wear fear goggles nothing makes sense. Your fear, anxiety, depression, distorts the reality around you. But this is where you need to really *stop*. Dismiss the fear momentarily and try to think logically for a moment.

Why are you worrying about life after death? (This is an example) Why are you dwelling on philosophical issues that are purely thought entertainment and not something to be taken seriously? Why should these negative thoughts truly have an impact on your life? Consider this for a moment and then a moment later redirect your focus to your surroundings. To your friends, your family, your dogs, whatever.

These are the things of importance that truly have an affect of you. Living in the current moment is what you should be doing, not being an escapist and living in your head. And that's exactly what you're doing. Don't make excuses for yourself either. You are thinking way too freaking much. Just stop. It's not a bad thing, nobody is going to yell at you for it, but you deserve peace. You should forgive yourself for worrying about useless problems that hold no relevance to you and move on.

You move on by engaging in outside activities. Real world activities. Not ruminating, thinking about what your life would've been like without DP, if there's life after death, none of that. You're just doing that because you're dissatisfied with yourself and your life or you have way too much time on your hands. You might disagree, but it's probably true. Go out, make friends, get a job, and stop worrying about nonsense. The world NEEDS you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

"You should forgive yourself for worrying about useless problems that hold no relevance to you and move on."

This. I don't have existential thoughts as bad as I used to, but when I did I kept hating myself for even thinking of that shit lol


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


> "You should forgive yourself for worrying about useless problems that hold no relevance to you and move on."
> 
> This. I don't have existential thoughts as bad as I used to, but when I did I kept hating myself for even thinking of that shit lol


Yeah I can definitely relate.


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Great post. What keeps reeling me back in is the feeling of doubt. Ill feel like I dont have anxiety to the thought but ill still feel the doubt and that creates new anxiety. For I figured when the fear left the doubt would go. But I guess the fear is sneaky in that it can hide in the background. Did the doubt go away for you in that the thought can pop in and you really feel you know its wrong? Ive been telling myself its ok to have doubt, that nothing can be certain, but id still like to feel certain about having my family back.


----------

